# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] πρόβλημα ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου sony

## john-1982

http://prntscr.com/h7qulc

στο λινκ φαινεται ποιο καλα το σχεδιο


                           1 και  2  καμένες 
                            έξοδοι ηχείων
+     1    -
+      2   -
+      3    -
+    4     -


    3 και 4 καλές έξοδοι ηχείων όπου η κάθε μια έξοδος έχουν από ένα ηχείο 4 ομ η κάθε μια
Καλησπέρα
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με έναν ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου …
Όταν ανοίγω το ράδιο και είναι πχ στο 10 η ένταση ανάβει προστασία στον ενισχυτή
Ενώ αν το βάλω πχ στο 35 και κλείσω το ράδιο και το ανοίξω μετά δουλεύει κανονικά.
Αν το χαμηλώσω από το 35 στο 20 ανάβει πάλι η προστασία.
Με αλλά λόγια δουλεύει μόνο όταν είναι  δυνατά.
Χθες ανακάλυψα πως αν βάλω ένα καλώδιο από το + της εξόδου 1 με το + Της εξόδου 3 τότε ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει κανονικά χωρείς να κόβει προστασία σε όλες της εντάσεις .
Γέφυρα 1Και 3 ειναι το μεγαλο βελακι που εχω κανει στο σχεδιο
Οι έξοδοι 1+2 δεν έχουν πάνω ηχεία
*Ξέρει κάνεις γιατί δουλεύει τότε κανονικά ?*

----------

